# Sleep study



## Kamily (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone had a sleep study done? I have one scheduled for tonight and Im really anxious about it. My dr is trying to diagnose me with sleep apnea. 

I have no idea what to expect so any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2011)

I had one many years ago. The Sleep Center will have you sleep with a breathing detector band, electrodes, and, at times, a breathing mask on to evaluate your oxygen saturation, breathing (rate and apnea episodes), and heart functions while asleep. The tech may wake you up during the testing to put a mask on you. It's somewhat difficult to settle in and sleep with all those attachments, but otherwise, the testing is not bad at all.


----------



## Kamily (May 2, 2011)

Thank you. 

I stopped in at the hospital today to pick up some paperwork. Oh yeah it was really helpful.  Im still dreading it but not as bad. Ive heard from several people that said its no big deal and the tech is a really nice person.


----------



## penguin (May 2, 2011)

A friend of mine had it done and said it was like sleeping in a nice motel room with wires all over you


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 2, 2011)

I had one done recently, it was the worst night's sleep I've ever had.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 2, 2011)

I'd agree with FLW ... except I didn't sleep at all during my sleep study! At the time I had a kidney stone that hurt like hell whenever I lay on my back, and I hadn't realized that I was going to have to spend all night on my back! So I lay there and hurt for eight hours (dumb of me, I admit). After about four hours they strapped on the plastic thingie that blows air in your face, and I lay there, wide awake, until they finally released me at 6 a.m. At that point the tech told me that I slept like a baby from the time they strapped on the plastic thingie (HA!), and didn't I want to buy one? No, I didn't. I'm sure your sleep study won't be a scam the way mine was, but I tell this story just as a warning that not every sleep study is on the up-and-up!


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 2, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'd agree with FLW ... except I didn't sleep at all during my sleep study! At the time I had a kidney stone that hurt like hell whenever I lay on my back, and I hadn't realized that I was going to have to spend all night on my back! So I lay there and hurt for eight hours (dumb of me, I admit). After about four hours they strapped on the plastic thingie that blows air in your face, and I lay there, wide awake, until they finally released me at 6 a.m. At that point the tech told me that I slept like a baby from the time they strapped on the plastic thingie (HA!), and didn't I want to buy one? No, I didn't. I'm sure your sleep study won't be a scam the way mine was, but I tell this story just as a warning that not every sleep study is on the up-and-up!



I had mine done in a hospital. And yeah it's true you have to lay on your back or your side, no stomach sleeping at all. It's terrible, it's why it was the worst nights sleep for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 3, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I'd agree with FLW ... except I didn't sleep at all during my sleep study! At the time I had a kidney stone that hurt like hell whenever I lay on my back, and I hadn't realized that I was going to have to spend all night on my back! So I lay there and hurt for eight hours (dumb of me, I admit). After about four hours they strapped on the plastic thingie that blows air in your face, and I lay there, wide awake, until they finally released me at 6 a.m. At that point the tech told me that I slept like a baby from the time they strapped on the plastic thingie (HA!), and didn't I want to buy one? No, I didn't. I'm sure your sleep study won't be a scam the way mine was, but I tell this story just as a warning that not every sleep study is on the up-and-up!



Interesting, because in Alaska anyway, that's not how it works. The results need by be interpreted by a provider (MD, NP or PA) and the machine needs to be set based on the results of the study. It's medical equipment, the kind which requires a prescription of sorts to obtain. 

I'm sure your oxygen saturation was great once they strapped it on but if they had EEG leads on you, they'd know you weren't truly asleep (not to mention the camera). 

Yours definitely sounds like a scam. Did your doctor order it for you? If so, it's definitely worth following up with them to let him or her know how unethical their business practices seem to be.


----------



## Kamily (May 5, 2011)

I had the study. The place was really nice and did resemble a hotel room. I slept about 6 hours and felt exhausted when I woke up which is nothing new. The tech said that I have obstructive sleep apnea and would require a cpap machine. Apparently I snored quite a bit :blush: and had numerous episodes where my O2 sat dropped dramatically. And the worst part is the oxygen Ive been on for the past two months is useless for my condition. :doh:


----------

